# Beryl Burton



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

A little history lesson for the ladies who might not have heard of one of the great women of cycling. Enjoy.

5 Reasons Why She Was Beryl Burton And You Couldn?t Have Held Her Wheel | PAVED Magazine


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting it.


----------

